# Que coño ha llevado a la infecta generación del Baby Boom a votar 40 años de socialismo y legarle este infierno a la siguiente generación?



## El asistente de Echenique (3 Dic 2022)

Es que no me lo explico, son con diferencia la peor generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.

Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.

Que coño es, entonces, lo que les empujó a votar a Felipe González una vez y otra hasta convertir este país en un erial? Puedo entender que votarán a Adolfo Suárez pensando que era una continuación reformada del Régimen, porque al Paco medio no se le puede pedir más cultura política, pero en cuanto se da el paso de votar a la PSEO ya no hay excusa, la traición está consumada.

BOOMERS, NO OS VOY A PERDONAR NUNCA!


----------



## ShellShock (3 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explicó, son con diferencia Laporta generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...



Pues eso, ser, en general (porque también los ha habido bien jodidos, aunque muchos menos que en otras generaciones), la generación que más fácil lo ha tenido de la historia. Lo han tenido tan fácil que no saben lo que cuesta llegar al nivel de bienestar que ellos han disfrutado y que nos están negando a los demás.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (3 Dic 2022)

El qué votasen importaba un carajo antes igual que importa un carajo ahora. Todo lo que se ha hecho se iba a hacer estuviese quien estuviese.


----------



## Adelaido (3 Dic 2022)

Boomers sociatas? Tu estás burlao.


----------



## aretai (3 Dic 2022)

¿Aún hay alguien que piense que votar (bajo el marco "constitucional" actual) sirve de algo en España?


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (4 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Boomers sociatas? Tu estás burlao.



Quién votó a Felipe González de 1982 a 1996 sino? Los milenials recién nacidos?


----------



## Covaleda (4 Dic 2022)

aretai dijo:


> ¿Aún hay alguien que piense que votar (bajo el marco "constitucional" actual) sirve de algo en España?



Parece que si, de hecho los protagonistas del hilo son de los que fichan sin falta a la Psoe y similares, lo que nos ha llevado a esta situación.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Quién votó a Felipe González de 1982 a 1996 sino? Los milenials recién nacidos?



Pero ahora la gente mayor vota mayoría a la derecha.


----------



## dac1 (4 Dic 2022)

La comodidad y el subnormalismo de la mayoria


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Dic 2022)

Muy buen hilo.

Pues la verdad es que es para analizar, porque así es y poco hemos pensado en eso.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Claro, claro, los jovenes y sobre todo las jovenas, votan todos, todes derecha...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> El qué votasen importaba un carajo antes igual que importa un carajo ahora. Todo lo que se ha hecho se iba a hacer estuviese quien estuviese.



El hilo no trata de eso, se trata lo que dice el opener, el que vota a Suarez o al PP nos lleva a lo mismo pero está engañado, pero el que vota PSOE vota esto, gozoso y consciente, lo que demuestra que son unos hijos de puta. Nacen en una España franquista prospera y votan y apoyan lo que lo destruya.



Adelaido dijo:


> Hola follanegros. Hitler tb era follanegros como tu no?
> 
> Cacho mierdas.



Que te den, gilipuertas


----------



## gold digger (4 Dic 2022)

A seguir mamando rabo socialcomunijata otros 40


----------



## Chocochomocho (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Claro, claro, los jovenes y sobre todo las jovenas, votan todos, todes derecha...



Los jóvenes han nacido en todo el medio del aparato propagandístico PSOE, tiene explicación que voten al mismo, lo raro es que la boomerada no y los votó con toda la fuerza paca.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El hilo no trata de eso, se trata lo que dice el opener, el que vota a Suarez o al PP nos lleva a lo mismo pero está engañado, pero el que vota PSOE vota esto, gozoso y consciente, lo que demuestra que son unos hijos de puta. Nacen en una España franquista prospera y votan y apoyan lo que lo destruya.
> 
> 
> 
> Que te den, gilipuertas



Yeeeee, te relajas. Que ayer no recibieras tu sesión de sexo anal con Mandanga no que decir que tengas que jodernos a los q simplemente exponemos tu naturaleza HOMOSEXUAL y FOLLANEGROS.

Jojojojojojojojo

@Amraslazar


----------



## Cimbrel (4 Dic 2022)

La rojada fue pervirtiendo la cultura desde dentro, véase la movida madrileña Y demás degeneración promovida, un proceso gradual pero sin pausa, hasta que la psoa pisó el acelerador. La cia ayudó bastante.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Dic 2022)

Su paganismo y ateísmo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Claro, claro, los jovenes y sobre todo las jovenas, votan todos, todes derecha...



Esto que ha escrito est eforero iba a contestarte. QUe por cierto lo explica el opener también, hay que leer el hilo antes de contestar.



Chocochomocho dijo:


> Los jóvenes han nacido en todo el medio del aparato propagandístico PSOE, tiene explicación que voten al mismo, lo raro es que la boomerada no y los votó con toda la fuerza paca.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Dic 2022)

PRINGAOOO 

Milenials de mierda, jajajajaja. Sois la escoria de Hezpaña. Los zoomers os damos de ostias hasta en el carnet de identidad.

Hasta los boomers presentan más juventud y entereza que vosotros, generación de sojaboys, zorras de gimnasio y gafapastas.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Los jóvenes han nacido en todo el medio del aparato propagandístico PSOE, tiene explicación que voten al mismo, lo raro es que la boomerada no y los votó con toda la fuerza paca.



Eso es una escusa, tienen muchos más elementos de juicio e información como para no dejarse engañar y sin embargo són todos progres aspirantes a funcionarios de la psoe. En los 80 el psoe no era como ahora, por lo menos disimulaba y se la podía meter al español medio. Ahora van a calzón quitado y hay que ser muy subnormal o muy psicopata para votarles.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto que ha escrito est eforero iba a contestarte. QUe por cierto lo explica el opener también, hay que leer el hilo antes de contestar.



Lo he leído, y me cago en su puta madre.

Vosotros seguir dividiendo a la sociedad, en definitiva es lo que hacen ellos, les hacéis el juego.


----------



## Chocochomocho (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Eso es una escusa, tienen muchos más elementos de juicio e información como para no dejarse engañar y sin embargo són todos progres aspirantes a funcionarios de la psoe. En los 80 el psoe no era como ahora, por lo menos disimulaba y se la podía meter al español medio. Ahora van a calzón quitado y hay que ser muy subnormal o muy psicopata para votarles.



El votante medio actual de la PSOE es precisamente boomer, así que déjate de excusas tú.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Dic 2022)

La derecha y la izquierda ya no son.

Pero bueno, de los que se dicen derecha, son los preferidos por los biegos. Pero a mí no me caen mal, son gente maja y con la q puedes hacer migas enseguida.

Pero quién odio de verdad es a los milenials. Son unos hijos de puta mala raza, sólo me he topado con escoria fuera del ámbito familiar. Todos con su alopecia, sus frentes largas, su acento MARICONAZO "refinado", sus gafas de pasta y su barbita.

Es que me dan ganas de ABRASARLOS CON UN LANZALLAMAS.

La Generación Z somos 1473948572948 veces mejor q esa escoria


----------



## Decipher (4 Dic 2022)

Ezque zon loh buenoz

Antes chupaban cirios ahora chupan PZOE, la vida sigue igual.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Dic 2022)

Si, pero no somos lo mismo.

Los milenials sois escoria hija de puta, os merecéis ser devorados por leones.

Bocsianos conservadores como infomonger (MARICON HIJO DE PUTA, EN CUANTO T VEA T RAJO) son escoria, malas ratas, y odian, no a la gente mayor, sino sobretodo a nosotros, la gen Z, la mejor del mundo mundial.

Si tu eres uno de esos me compadezco.


----------



## FatalFary (4 Dic 2022)

Pues qué cojones va a ser: la propaganda sociata machacona y continua durante años y años, el profundo retraso mental que se gasta la población en general que la hace especialmente manipulable, y la ausencia total de huevos de la "derecha".


----------



## Adelaido (4 Dic 2022)

Jajaja las mujeres millenials os rechazan y se van con nosotros los zoomers, porque aunq seamos mas jóvenes tenemos una cosa q vosotros no: ENTEREZA


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explicó, son con diferencia Laporta generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...



Y además se educaron con la escuela de FRANCO, incluso en Vascongadas y Cataluña JAJAJAJAJAJJAA

Empieza por aprender algo, por ejemplo que el pleno empleo era una EXIGENCIA MÍNIMA a cualquier gobierno en los años 60

O piensa lo que supone entrar en una fábrica o a criar gorrinos con 12 años


----------



## ekOz (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Adelaido (4 Dic 2022)

Y aparte Elcano, q con 18 años y ya exhibiendo largas barbas y frondosas frentes prealopecicas.

Nosotros con 18 años tenemos más pelo q una mujer.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Quién votó a Felipe González de 1982 a 1996 sino? Los milenials recién nacidos?



Y si me apuras, Zparo igual


----------



## HaCHa (4 Dic 2022)

Fatalo. Lostán haciendo fatalo. Que vuelva el Rajao:








El 'apocalipsis' económico tendrá que esperar: la inflación da un respiro, el empleo resiste y la recesión se aleja


Crisis, ¿quién dijo crisis? Se suponía que a la vuelta del verano iba a llegar una especie de apocalipsis económico retardado por las vacaciones. To




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Genomito (4 Dic 2022)

No han sabido valorar lo que tenían. Se pensaban que el dinero, y por tanto el bienestar, florece de los árboles, de modo que sólo hay que ir, recogerlo, y repartirlo para toda causa aún de dudosa relevancia benéfica. Se creían mejores que sus padres, y capaces de arreglar las miserias del mundo a base de regalar todo aquello que habían heredado, al amparo de una imaginaria fuente inagotable de riqueza estatal que nos garantiza el bienestar futuro y una protección institucional que nos evita los riesgos y padecimientos de la vida. Se le llamó socialdemocracia, y a la postre resultó ser un forma de neocomunismo, es decir un régimen de granja humana que hasta el derruido de Joaquín Sabina ha podido entreverlo en el trance de alguna de sus fumetas.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Dic 2022)

Pq tenemos menos testosterona.
Jajajaja milenials testosterónicos, calvos y barbudos. Sojaboys vírgenes hasta la tumba. Os merecéis tan sólo que os den de ostias.

Y ya he dicho que no me caeis mal para nada por lo de calvos y barbudos.,sino pq TODOS los q he conocido fuera del ambito familiar eran ESCORIA. Gentuza burladora, o q no cumplía, o q traiconan. Un ejemplo palmario es el zoomerfóbico sarasa de Infoblogger, alguine con pelo pero con barba de maricon (lo q es) y MUY MALA LECHE (no por maricon, sino por milenial).

IROS A LA MIERDA.


----------



## Covaleda (4 Dic 2022)

GonX dijo:


> EL PP NO TUVO NADA QUE VER¿? QUE YO RECUERDE EL INFIERNO EMPEZO CON AZNAR NO¿?



Recuerdas mal.


----------



## El carrito del helao (4 Dic 2022)

Otro que se suma a la guerra generacional WOKE.
Puto retrasado mental.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> El qué votasen importaba un carajo antes igual que importa un carajo ahora. Todo lo que se ha hecho se iba a hacer estuviese quien estuviese.





aretai dijo:


> ¿Aún hay alguien que piense que votar (bajo el marco "constitucional" actual) sirve de algo en España?



CHAPAD EL HILO .


----------



## GonX (4 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Recuerdas mal.



RECUERDO PERFECTAMENTE, A NIVEL ECONOMICO EL PP ME JODIO MUCHO, NO A CORTO PLAZO PERO SI A LARGO PLAZO SUFRI LAS CONSECUENCIAS DE TODASD LAS MEDIDAD QUE IMPUSO. No hablo d elas mariconadas de culturillla general, sino de lo que se jodio el mercado laboral y el acceso a la vivienda.. que luego el psoe siguio con lo mismo, pero si, era lo que los boomers votaban porque a ellos siempre les protegieron. LOS DEMAS NI LAS MIGAJAS.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explicó, son con diferencia Laporta generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...



No se ataban perros con longanizas entonces, déjate de rollos.


----------



## Covaleda (4 Dic 2022)

GonX dijo:


> RECUERDO PERFECTAMENTE, A NIVEL ECONOMICO EL PP ME JODIO MUCHO, NO A CORTO PLAZO PERO SI A LARGO PLAZO SUFRI LAS CONSECUENCIAS DE TODASD LAS MEDIDAD QUE IMPUSO. No hablo d elas mariconadas de culturillla general, sino de lo que se jodio el mercado laboral y el acceso a la vivienda.. que luego el psoe siguio con lo mismo, pero si, era lo que los boomers votaban porque a ellos siempre les protegieron. LOS DEMAS NI LAS MIGAJAS.



Recuerdas poco entonces.
Te perdiste como la Psoe desmanteló toda la industria nacional, como se disparó por primera vez con Felipe el paro, como llegaron las primeras crisis de verdad a los hogares, como robaron hasta el papel en que se imprimía el BOE -no es coña-, y de paso anestesiaron a toda una generación de jóvenes que podría causarles problemas con heroína.
¿El Pp? Unos aficionaos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explicó, son con diferencia Laporta generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...




La culpa la tiene esto:







Comunismo en vena desde que mudas los dientes...


----------



## Lego. (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explicó, son con diferencia Laporta generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...





Chocochomocho dijo:


> Los jóvenes han nacido en todo el medio del aparato propagandístico PSOE, tiene explicación que voten al mismo, lo raro es que la boomerada no y los votó con toda la fuerza paca.



Con Franco aún vivo todos mis profesores en la EGB ya eran progres. Todos, hasta el de religión. Quizá todo empezó a irse a la mierda con el concilio Vaticano II. El caso es que el aparato propagandístico ya estaba en marcha, por eso en cuanto nos pusieron urnas pasó lo que pasó.


----------



## Juan Niebla (4 Dic 2022)

ej que lo pesoe noh trajo la movida y lah drojas y la libertá pa que almorranovar hiciera eliculah de mariconeh y dogradistos


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> La culpa la tiene esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La generación que dice el OP se crió muuuuuucho antes de ese programa


----------



## Eremita (4 Dic 2022)

Les engañaron con la movida madrileña, las drogas, la supuesta libertad sexual...te dirán.

Yo opino que les compraron con eso, que eran y son tan sumamente mierdas e incapaces como para tomar ellos mismos la libertad y con tan escasos valores morales, que cualquier aberración calaba en ellos con facilidad.
Podemos apreciar que todas las virtudes que cito, han sido perfectamente transmitidas a sus generaciones posteriores, que las llevan a efecto con gran orgullo y satisfacción.


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Les engañaron con la movida madrileña, las drogas, la supuesta libertad sexual...te dirán.
> 
> Yo opino que les compraron con eso, que eran y son tan sumamente mierdas e incapaces como para tomar ellos mismos la libertad y con tan escasos valores morales, que cualquier aberración calaba en ellos con facilidad.
> Podemos apreciar que todas las virtudes que cito, han sido perfectamente transmitidas a sus generaciones posteriores, que las llevan a efecto con gran orgullo y satisfacción.



Que tontería, la inmensas mayoría la Movida ni la olieron, a los 25 estaban todos casados


----------



## Eremita (4 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Que tontería, la inmensas mayoría la Movida ni la olieron, a los 25 estaban todos casados



Está claro que tenemos opinión distinta en cuanto al periodo de nacimiento de la generación o generaciones boomer.









Enrique Tierno Galván - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




Enrique Tierno Galván (Madrid, 8 de febrero de 1918-ibidem, 19 de enero de 1986) fue un político, sociólogo, jurista y ensayista español, *alcalde de Madrid entre 1979 y 1986. Un*

Su labor como alcalde suscitó una extraña unanimidad a su favor, que fue más allá de su filiación política y su fama traspasó las fronteras del país llegando a presidir la Federación Mundial de Ciudades Unidas. Madrid vivió en esos años un espectacular renacimiento de su vida cultural, artística y social, adormecida durante el franquismo, que se conoció como *«movida madrileña» y que llegó a identificarse con la figura misma del «viejo Profesor» y su particular populismo, que conectaba tanto con la juventud como con la tercera edad.*


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (4 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Y además se educaron con la escuela de FRANCO, incluso en Vascongadas y Cataluña JAJAJAJAJAJJAA
> 
> Empieza por aprender algo, por ejemplo que el pleno empleo era una EXIGENCIA MÍNIMA a cualquier gobierno en los años 60
> 
> O piensa lo que supone entrar en una fábrica o a criar gorrinos con 12 años



España tuvo el mayor crecimiento económico del Mundo después de Japón entre 1950 y 1975, crecimiento solo igualado posteriormente por Corea de Sur. Otros países de Europa que adolecían de un atraso secular respecto al norte de Europa como el que sufría España hasta la época, como Portugal, Grecia o Irlanda, no tuvieron ni por asomo un desarrollo y un aumento del nivel de vida siquiera parecido.

Y sobre lo de que se entraba con 12 años a trabajar en la fábrica, no me voy nía rebajar a responder, porque eso si repasa ya hasta el umbral de la mentira de los rojos, que ya es decir. Es que sois genéticamente incapaces de sentir la más mínima vergüenza.


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Está claro que tenemos opinión distinta en cuanto al periodo de nacimiento de la generación o generaciones boomer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero votaban al PSOE por su supuesto obrerismo, no por eso


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> España tuvo el mayor crecimiento económico del Mundo después de Japón entre 1950 y 1975, crecimiento solo igualado posteriormente por Corea de Sur. Otros países de Europa que adolecían de un atraso secular respecto al norte de Europa como el que sufría España hasta la época, como Portugal, Grecia o Irlanda, no tuvieron ni por asomo un desarrollo y un aumento del nivel de vida siquiera parecido.
> 
> Y sobre lo de que se entraba con 12 años a trabajar en la fábrica, no me voy nía rebajar a responder, porque eso si repasa ya hasta el umbral de la mentira de los rojos, que ya es decir. Es que sois genéticamente incapaces de sentir la más mínima vergüenza.



Si tu familia era de clase media alta es normal que te creas que el franquismo era jauja claro


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Pero votaban al PSOE por su supuesto obrerismo, no por eso



Votaban para quitar la caspa franquista... votaron libertad y compraron libertinaje


----------



## Euron G. (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> son con diferencia *Laporta* generación de la historia



CAGALUFO al que el autocorrector le corrige "la peor" por "LAPORTA", chaval.

Lo que hay que ver


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Si tu familia era de clase media alta es normal que te creas que el franquismo era jauja claro



define clase media franquista y postfranquista.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (4 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Si tu familia era de clase media alta es normal que te creas que el franquismo era jauja claro



Si, soy el Marqués de Villaverde, no te jode.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Si, soy el Marqués de Villaverde, no te jode.



Yo el Marques de ChorraGrande.


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Y sobre lo de que se entraba con 12 años a trabajar en la fábrica,



_Por tanto, a pesar de que la mayoría de edad laboral se establece en los 18 años, vemos que la aplicación de determinados supuestos permite que el límite mínimo para poder trabajar se encuentre en los 14 años. Ahora bien, incluso esta disposición contiene excepciones, pues según el artículo 171 de la L.C.T. (decreto de Ley de Contrato de Trabajo del 26 de febrero y 31 de marzo de 1944), los menores de 14 años pueden trabajar en tareas agrícolas y en talleres de familia25. Además, el artículo 176. 2 de la Ley permite el trabajo de menores de 14 años en espectáculos públicos (funciones de tarde no lucrativas, benéficas o similares, excluyendo ejercicios peligrosos de equilibrio, fuerza o dilocación)

25. La persistencia de esta norma en el ordenamiento laboral español durante toda la época franquista, sin limitación de una edad mínima para el comienzo de esos trabajos, fue objeto de diversas críticas por parte de sectores doctrinales españoles. Vid., Manuel Alonso Olea, Derecho del trabajo, Universidad de Madrid, Madrid, 1971 _


----------



## AMP (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explico, son con diferencia la peor generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...



No sé, dímelo tú. Porque no veo que la intención de voto cambie mucho en todos los rangos de edad, excepto en los jubilados, que sólo conocen dos opciones. 

Convulsión en el centro derecha por la encuesta de La Voz, que sitúa a Vox de tercera fuerza política en España


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (4 Dic 2022)

Funcionarios.
Panzas agradecidas. 
Tullidos emocionales.
Sindicatos.
Jubilados.
Jóvenes sin madurez.
Vagos y maleantes. 


Son mayoría.


----------



## Javito Putero (4 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Pq tenemos menos testosterona.
> Jajajaja milenials testosterónicos, calvos y barbudos. Sojaboys vírgenes hasta la tumba. Os merecéis tan sólo que os den de ostias.
> 
> Y ya he dicho que no me caeis mal para nada por lo de calvos y barbudos.,sino pq TODOS los q he conocido fuera del ambito familiar eran ESCORIA. Gentuza burladora, o q no cumplía, o q traiconan. Un ejemplo palmario es el zoomerfóbico sarasa de Infoblogger, alguine con pelo pero con barba de maricon (lo q es) y MUY MALA LECHE (no por maricon, sino por milenial).
> ...



Increible un maricon sin testo presumiendo.

Y llamando sojaboys cuando esa falta de huevos igual se debe a la mirrda de ñobre que comeis.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Dic 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Increible un maricon sin testo presumiendo.
> 
> Y llamando sojaboys cuando esa falta de huevos igual se debe a la mirrda de ñobre que comeis.



Pa maricones los milenials alopecicos sojaboys con gafas de pasta.

HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Javito Putero (4 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Pa maricones los milenials alopecicos sojaboys con gafas de pasta.
> 
> HIJO DE PUTA



Peronque pesao erws espero q te pahywn por esya basura


----------



## Galvani (4 Dic 2022)

Egoísmo y después que son gilipollas. Y no depende de los estudios porque hay boomers con carrera y del PSOE y demás. Son enfermos.


----------



## bocadRillo (4 Dic 2022)

Pregúntale a INDRA


----------



## fayser (4 Dic 2022)

AMP dijo:


> No sé, dímelo tú. Porque no veo que la intención de voto cambie mucho en todos los rangos de edad, excepto en los jubilados, que sólo conocen dos opciones.
> 
> Convulsión en el centro derecha por la encuesta de La Voz, que sitúa a Vox de tercera fuerza política en España
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1281297



Efectivamente, ese 25% de jóvenes que siguen votando PSOE o, lo que es peor, ese 13% que vota Podemos, no son precisamente "boomers".

Casi la mitad de la población es de izmierdas desde que nace, lo era hace 50 años y lo sigue siendo hoy.

Supongo que se debe a la idea de que les van a regalar algo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Dic 2022)

Voto femenino ...


----------



## perrosno (4 Dic 2022)

Si la mayoría suda de lo que vota. Da igual, boomer, que paco, que langosta, que lo que sea


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Dic 2022)

Porque son beneficiarios del sistema. 
a mi me han dicho en mi cara, seres queridos, que ellos tienen más huevos q los jóvenes y que me joda si no me va bien pero q ellos no van a dar ni un eurito para q el país no reviente. Y si revienta, pues a joderse.


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Dic 2022)

Por eso me voy a largar entre otras.


----------



## Visilleras (4 Dic 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo con el OP en líneas generales, pero primero habría que definir claramente a qué nos referimos con "boomers".

Porque realmente habría que saber si nos referimos a los nacidos entre 1958 y 1968 que en los años 80 (cuando triunfó el PSOE con una mayoría absoluta aplastante) los que auparon con su voto ese "bienestar" y fueron el impulso social (y joven) para los años de "prosperidad".

Por otra parte creo que tampoco sería descabellado definir como "boomers" a todos aquellos nacidos entre 1965 y 1975 (año arriba, año abajo) y que eran los jóvenes veinteañeros de los años 90, y SOBRE TODO los que echaron gasolina a la burbuja inmobiliaria en los 2000.

Si hablamos de gente que está a punto de jubilarse, o jubilada ya habría que hablar de langostos, pero también se podría incluir a algunos "boomers".


----------



## Visilleras (4 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Quién votó a Felipe González de 1982 a 1996 sino? Los milenials recién nacidos?



El término "millenials" nos lo han intentado colar desde hace por lo menos 15 años desde la sociología americana, cuando en Europa, y más en España, las "generaciones" se asocian en el imaginario colectivo, con las décadas.

Que, para la _sociología americana_, alguien nacido en 1979 sea considerado millenial puede servir como concepto si estás en el año 1999, eufórico por el futuro, y quieres cambiar la percepción de una generación por parte del gran público (no, no os riáis que esto es así, como las modas) para meterlos a todos en el mismo saco.

Porque es mucho más fácil y más util decir que alguien nacido entre 1978 y 1998 es millenial, que hacer clasificaciones por décadas, o cada 8 años. Así logras algo que parece una chorrada (repito), pero no lo es en absoluto: Que mucha gente tenga un artificial sentido de pertenencia a una "generación".

A finales de los 80 muchos "sociologos" (ingenierons sociales) de ciertas universidades americanas, se dieron cuenta de que la "clasificacion clásica", por generaciones, de quienes fueron niños y jóvenes en los 50, 60, y 70 era algo MUY util para vender NOSTALGIA y REVIVALS culturales... pero poco útil para crear "SENTIDO DE PERTENENCIA GENERACIONAL".

¿Por qué?
Es poco espacio.
Porque si perteneces a la generación de los "60" no puedes pertenecer a la de los "70".

¿Que hicieron para "solucionarlo"?

Coger a los últimos individuos de los 70, a todos los nacidos en los 80, y los del 90 y tildarlos como millenials, cuando realmente, ni a nivel sociológico, ni vital, ni cultural pertenecen a una "misma generación.

Por ejemplo: Sólo a nivel del uso cotidiano de la tecnología, un tío nacido en 1978 no tiene, ni de lejos, la misma experiencia ni el mismo uso de la tecnología que hace alguien nacido en 1999.


En España lo de tildar de millenials a todos los nacidos "a finales del milenio" (siendo el principio del final del milenio la muerte de Franco y la transición, por obra y gracia del papo de alguna elementa que estudió en Estados Unidos) es algo que, en el fondo, no cuela, porque quien más quien menos todavía recuerda los puestos de pipas, de barquillos, y la tele en UHF... y dile tu a alguien nacido en 1975 que es parte de la misma generación que el que nace en 1995.

Esos años de diferencia son una barbaridad.

Para mi, y para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente los millenials son aquellos que nacieron a partir de 1999 y que han tenido siempre acceso a Internet, por ejemplo. 

De hecho alguien nacido en 1999 es muy parecido a alguien nacido en 2009 en lo esencial que es el uso de la tecnología, y el consumo de información tóxica y mierda, así como la concepción del mundo de rapidez e inmediatez en todos los ámbitos.

Otra cosa preocupante que habría que desarrollar aquí algún día (en el foro, digo) es como ha muerto el sarcarsmo y la ironía y apenas es entendida por los jóvenes.

Se ha impuesto (bueno, HAN IMPUESTO) una concepción vital del mundo de LITERALIDAD ABSOLUTA. Intenta tu explicarle a alguien de los que tenía 8 años en 1980 que en el año 2022 la gente discute por medio de mensajes y pantallas, y que hacer una broma (si no se explica) puede ser tomada en serio y acabar con tu carrera, y con tu imegen social.

No lo entenderían.

Y termino el tocho con otro aspecto que me parece interesante: Tal vez lo de "millenial" solo cale entre los más jóvenes, y acérrimos seguidores de influencers y lectores acríticos de Vice que se creen "modernos".
Pero lo que tengo cada día más claro es que ya ha habido un nuevo baby-boom entre 2020 y 2021 (si, en España también), y vamos a flipar con los "post-milenials", generación covid o como lo quieran llamar.

Irónicamente esos, aunque parezca coña, serán los que todavía puedan sustentar "algo" el prácticamente inexistente sistema de pensiones público (lo que quede de el) dentro de 30 años.

Y tambiénm son los que (esta vez si) van a aceptar SIN RECHISTAR con todo aquello que los "boomers" y "millenials" no aceptan todavía: Sistema de Puntos Social, prohibición de facto del efectivo, crypto-identidades, igualitarismo por cojones y demás.

De hecho la agenda 2030 nos parecerá "Bambi" comparado con la mierda que van a tragar en el futuro los que acaban de nacer hace un año o dos.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (4 Dic 2022)

Comedura de coco


----------



## elKaiser (4 Dic 2022)

Realmente el pueblo no decide nada y en caso de que no vote como debe, se revientan trenes o se dan golpes de Estado.


----------



## 917 (4 Dic 2022)

Algunos deberían de entender de una puta vez que en Democracia, no hay buenos ni malos, sino más o menos votos, y que todos los votos valen igual. Y que se vota por intereses.
Otra cosa es que no os guste la Democracia porque no se gobierna conforme a vosotros os guste.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Dic 2022)

Puede ser aún peor. Se puede ser millenial y votar a Potemos.


----------



## Rescatador (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Persea (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Persea (5 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


>



la culpa no es de tus padres y abuelos que trabajaron por españa y tuvieron familias numerosas, LA CULPA ES NUESTRA y de nuestra clase politica.

Y por cierto, es logico que una persona que lleva toda su vida trabajando tenga mas riqueza que un jovenzuelo que prefiere ponerse a ver porno antes que buscar empleo.


----------



## Hellsing (5 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> La derecha y la izquierda ya no son.
> 
> Pero bueno, de los que se dicen derecha, son los preferidos por los biegos. Pero a mí no me caen mal, son gente maja y con la q puedes hacer migas enseguida.
> 
> ...



Hostia

Hablas de mala raza con ese avatar

Jojojojo


----------



## Charles B. (5 Dic 2022)

En España el socialismo se acabó en 1936, y en el mundo en 1989, puto *tarado*.


----------



## lacuentaatras (5 Dic 2022)

pues es la genneración de hoy la que a puesto al tyonto más tonto entre los socialistas de presidente...

¿Me lo explicas?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Dic 2022)

Franco hizo de España el mejor país del mundo y los boomers se acomodaron dejándose engañar por Felipe porque era guapo con esos labios esponjosos y tenía carisma.


----------



## Perrosachez (5 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explico, son con diferencia la peor generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...



Como Boomer te digo que no te enteras de la misa la media. Ni tuvimos esas ventajas ni mujeres sumisas, eso si acaso la generación de la posguerra.


----------



## Persea (5 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> En España el socialismo se acabó en 1936, y en el mundo en 1989, puto *tarado*.



socialista nervioso jugando al despiste para que no señalen el problema: *el socialismo*









Partido Comunista de Brasil respaldará reelección de Rousseff


El PCdoB reitera su apoyo a la candidatura de Rousseff a la reelección en los comicios de octubreValter Campanato/Agência Brasil Los miembros del Partido Comunista de Brasil (PCdoB) reiteraron por unanimidad este viernes (27) durante su convención nacional que respaldarán la candidatura de la...




agenciabrasil.ebc.com.br


----------



## weyler (5 Dic 2022)

Pues las encuestas dicen que el psoe se recupera


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explico, son con diferencia la peor generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día,



La explicacion es la pervivencia del feudalismo despues del antiguo regimen, el caciquismo en España, siempre ha sido un lastre para el desarrollo y tiene gran parte de culpa, el pais tiene un 50% de españoles de izquierdas o con ideas izquierdosas, ahora la sociedad woke, femimarxista y ojtbi, remacha el voto cautivo de los estomagos izmierdosos agradecidos.

PD- Solucion ???, la revolucion y educacion, la erradicacion del caciquismo de manera expeditiva, borron y cuenta nueva.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> y que todos los votos valen igual.



Todos los votos valen igual, *menos en la democracia española !!!.  *


----------



## 917 (5 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todos los votos valen igual, *menos en la democracia española !!!. *



La conversión de votos en escaños es una de las asignaturas pendientes de la democracia española.
Pero te advierto que no hay ningún sistema de representación idealmente bueno.


----------



## 917 (5 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Como Boomer te digo que no te enteras de la misa la media. Ni tuvimos esas ventajas ni mujeres sumisas, eso si acaso la generación de la posguerra.



Aquí es frecuente hablar en nombre de los demás sin tener zorra idea.


----------



## 917 (5 Dic 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Franco hizo de España el mejor país del mundo y los boomers se acomodaron dejándose engañar por Felipe porque era guapo con esos labios esponjosos y tenía carisma.



La idealización de Franco es un rasgo distintivo de los foros de derechas.


----------



## patroclus (5 Dic 2022)

Manejan la televisión, la prensa, la Educación, los dineros de todos los Ministerios, la radio, todo lo que puede hacer propaganda y llegue a las masas.

Mira lo que ha pasado con las vacunas, todos los medios hablando que hay que vacunarse y se ha vacunado la mayoría.


----------



## Turgot (5 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todos los votos valen igual, *menos en la democracia española !!!. *



En ninguna valen igual, en algunos países hasta se pueden ganar las elecciones con menos votos que el rival, como USA


----------



## ransomraff (5 Dic 2022)

Es mucho más simple y mucho más humano.

Quieren el máximo hoy y el que venga detrás que arree.

- Te voto si me subes la pensión hoy, la deuda ya se pagará o no, pero mañana.
- Te voto si me garantizas el empleo y hacer el vago. Si los alumnos salen sin saber nada es su problema mañana
- Te voto si me das más días moscosos, si hay listas de espera, será un problema mañana.
- Te voto si me das la paguita de funcionario, si se endeuda el país es un problema de todos, no solo mio.
- Te voto si pones mil trabas a la competencia, que el producto/servicio sea caro o malo es malo para el resto que cierre mi chiniguito es un gran problema para mi.
- Te voto si me traes inmigrantes que trabajen por los papeles, que se joda el barrio donde vivan es un problema de ese barrio pero mi chiringuito sigue pagandome el sueldo.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> En ninguna valen igual, en algunos países hasta se pueden ganar las elecciones con menos votos que el rival, como USA



Los votos tienen que valer todos lo mismo y hacer una segunda vuelta con los dos partidos mas votados, o se gobierna con mayoria o el pais y los españoles vamos directos a la ruina economica y a una guerra civil.

PD- El experimento de alimentar a los micronacionalismos perifericos, esta durando demasiado.


----------



## todoayen (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## fayser (5 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Como Boomer te digo que no te enteras de la misa la media. Ni tuvimos esas ventajas ni mujeres sumisas, eso si acaso la generación de la posguerra.



¿Y lo de votar a Felipe tres legislaturas seguidas, por qué fue?


----------



## Arístides (5 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Como Boomer te digo que no te enteras de la misa la media. Ni tuvimos esas ventajas ni mujeres sumisas, eso si acaso la generación de la posguerra.



Calla viejales y mira lo que apsa:

*Madrid además de ser la ciudad peninsular con mas marroquies y dominicanos y tener la mayor mezquita de Easpaña,* ya tiene PRECEDENTES de disturbios africanos a tiro limpio y navajazos: recordemos los disturbios de la Copa Africa y los de manteros... los senegales debaten a tiros con argelinos en pleno centro de Madrid y montan disturbios raciales que ni en Sudafrica.


La mayor mezquita de España y Europa esta en Madrid.


*A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com









*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info




:


----------



## Rescatador (5 Dic 2022)

Deuda Pública de España 2022


En octubre la deuda pública ha disminuido en 6.645 millones de euros respecto a septiembre, de forma que ha pasado de 1.503.799 millones a 1.497.154 millones.Así pues, la deuda en octubre ha sido del 115,29% del PIB y la deuda per capita, que ha descendido este mes, ha sido de 31.443 €. Si la...




datosmacro.expansion.com





La *deuda per capita* es de *31.443 € por habitante.*​


----------



## Rescatador (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pichorrica (5 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Y lo de votar a Felipe tres legislaturas seguidas, por qué fue?



Lo hizo un mago


----------



## Rescatador (5 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> la culpa no es de tus padres y abuelos que trabajaron por españa y tuvieron familias numerosas, LA CULPA ES NUESTRA y de nuestra clase politica.
> 
> Y por cierto, es logico que una persona que lleva toda su vida trabajando tenga mas riqueza que un jovenzuelo que prefiere ponerse a ver porno antes que buscar empleo.



En el mundo occidental es ya una realidad que la generación X con 45 años tiene menos riqueza relativa que la que tenían los boomers (según USA, aquí equivale a los langostos) a la edad de 35 años.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/12/03/precariousness-modern-young-adulthood-one-chart/









Según este gráfico, Alemania es el único país occidental importante donde la riqueza descansa mayoritariamente en la población con edad productiva.






The intergenerational transmission of wealth in rich countries


Whether and how much intergenerational transfers contribute to wealth inequality is still subject to debate. This column analyses household survey data on inheritance and gifts inter vivos in France, Germany, Great Britain, Ireland, Italy, Spain, and the US to relate current household wealth...




cepr.org

















El jubilado medio recibe *4.500 euros de pensión al año sin haber cotizado*

A los 12 años de la jubilación ya se ha cobrado todo lo cotizado - elEconomista.es







Los pensionistas reciben un 74% más de lo que cotizaron, según el Banco de España

El Banco de España estima que los pensionistas cobran un 74% más de lo que aportaron

El Banco de España calcula que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por euro aportado

El Banco de España estima que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por cada euro aportado









Las pensiones de más de 2.000 euros rozan ya el millón, cinco veces más que antes de la crisis

La mitad de las jubilaciones son anticipadas y su primera pensión es de 1.560 euros al mes

La nómina de pensiones sube un 44% en la década pero el número de prestaciones solo un 12%


----------



## Rescatador (5 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> la culpa no es de tus padres y abuelos que trabajaron por españa y tuvieron familias numerosas, LA CULPA ES NUESTRA y de nuestra clase politica.
> 
> Y por cierto, es logico que una persona que lleva toda su vida trabajando tenga mas riqueza que un jovenzuelo que prefiere ponerse a ver porno antes que buscar empleo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explico, son con diferencia la peor generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...



No importa a quién votes, lo importante, es quién cuenta los votos.
¿Eres nuevo?.......
¿Estás verde?.......
¿Tienes 15 Años?.....


----------



## Persea (5 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> En el mundo occidental es ya una realidad que la generación X con 45 años tiene menos riqueza relativa que la que tenían los boomers (según USA, aquí equivale a los langostos) a la edad de 35 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pero odiar a los viejos no te va a solucionar el problema. De hecho es injusto que te metas con ellos porque son los que mas han hecho por españa. Tu cuantos hijos tienes? Ellos se privaron de muchas comodidades para criar familias numerosas. LA CULPA ES NUESTRA. Bajar las pensiones sin mas, es la solucion mas cobarde, egoista e injusta. Te respetaria si me plantearas por ejemplo una privatizacion del sistema, por ejemplo, aunque yo no este de acuerdo pero al menos es un planteamiento respetable, pero odiar a los viejos y bajarles las pensiones solo servira para que cuando tu llegues a viejo tengas una pension de mierda.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Pues eso, ser, en general (porque también los ha habido bien jodidos, aunque muchos menos que en otras generaciones), la generación que más fácil lo ha tenido de la historia. Lo han tenido tan fácil que no saben lo que cuesta llegar al nivel de bienestar que ellos han disfrutado y que nos están negando a los demás.



Yo no os estoy negando nada:
¿Todavia no habeis descubierto que las calles son vuestras?
¿Quereis que los que tenemos mas de 65 Años os saquemos las castañas de la lumbre?
¿Os impedimos a los jóvenes utilizar vuestros¿Cojones si los huviera ó huviese?...... Yo estaria con vosotros asesorandoos técnicamente y estrategicamente.
Yo, huvo una vez que tambien tuve 18 Años..... y menos.
Espabilar, los viejos no somos el enemigo a combatir.


----------



## ShellShock (5 Dic 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Yo no os estoy negando nada:
> ¿Todavia no habeis descubierto que las calles son vuestras?
> ¿Quereis que los que tenemos mas de 65 Años os saquemos las castañas de la lumbre?
> ¿Os impedimos a los jóvenes utilizar vuestros¿Cojones si los huviera ó huviese?...... Yo estaria con vosotros asesorandoos técnicamente y estrategicamente.
> ...



No va por ahí la cosa. La DEUDA PÚBLICA que VOSOTROS habéis consentido que generen los putos políticos socialistas es el problema.


----------



## Persea (5 Dic 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Yo no os estoy negando nada:
> ¿Todavia no habeis descubierto que las calles son vuestras?
> ¿Quereis que los que tenemos mas de 65 Años os saquemos las castañas de la lumbre?
> ¿Os impedimos a los jóvenes utilizar vuestros¿Cojones si los huviera ó huviese?...... Yo estaria con vosotros asesorandoos técnicamente y estrategicamente.
> ...



Ahora el sistema contra los viejos, y estos tontos pican igual que han picado con el odio de genero y todo lo demas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Dic 2022)

Gilipollas perdido, Búscate y encuentraté.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> PD- El experimento de alimentar a los micronacionalismos perifericos, esta durando demasiado.



Independencia ya y se acabó el problema.


----------



## Rescatador (5 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Si pero odiar a los viejos no te va a solucionar el problema. De hecho es injusto que te metas con ellos porque son los que mas han hecho por españa. Tu cuantos hijos tienes? Ellos se privaron de muchas comodidades para criar familias numerosas. LA CULPA ES NUESTRA. Bajar las pensiones sin mas, es la solucion mas cobarde, egoista e injusta. Te respetaria si me plantearas por ejemplo una privatizacion del sistema, por ejemplo, aunque yo no este de acuerdo pero al menos es un planteamiento respetable, pero odiar a los viejos y bajarles las pensiones solo servira para que cuando tu llegues a viejo tengas una pension de mierda.



El único que hablas de odio eres tú. Muéstrame donde he hablado de odio.

Ahora exponer datos, cálculos, gráficas y enlaces, incluso de fuentes oficiales, resulta odioso.

En mis post estoy tratando un asunto económico, cuyas fuentes y validez se pueden seguir, contrastar y debatir.

Lo sentimental no va a solucionar el problema, el chantaje emocional lo aplicas con los tuyos si puedes y ellos te dejan.

Las pensiones de la generación Z, millenials y siguientes no se van a pagar porque haya una deuda emocional o sentimental canjeable en un futuro donde boomers y langostos no estén presentes ni puedan imponer o mandar nada.

Las leyes del karma o el pensamiento mágico no existen en los temas económicos, y mezclar sentimientos y emociones no van a solucionarlo, sino a empeorarlo.

De pelotazo en pelotazo, hasta el pelotazo final donde ya la economía ya no pueda más y se lo lleve todo por delante. Simplemente algunos están esperando a que no les pille a ellos, nada más.


----------



## Persea (5 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> El único que hablas de odio eres tú. Muéstrame donde he hablado de odio.
> 
> Ahora exponer datos, cálculos, gráficas y enlaces, incluso de fuentes oficiales, resulta odioso.
> 
> ...



Si es odio, disimulado con datos, porque bajar las pensiones te perjudica a ti tambien, pero el odio te puede. ¿Te preocupa el deficit de las pensiones? Pues se soluciona muy facilmente.

Primero eliminas el ministerio de igualdad.











Y despues haces un plan de natalidad y eliminas todas las politicas antifamilia para asegurar las pensiones a largo plazo. 

Ah, y lo mas importante... TRABAJA.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2022)

Pues es muy fácil. La borregada se apunta siempre a la corriente y era muy fácil ver que el PSOE es el partido favorito del régimen, así que ahí van. Sólo dejan de votarles cuando el destrozo es importante o se han aburrido de ver a los mismos (con frecuencia, ambas cosas a la vez).


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No va por ahí la cosa. La DEUDA PÚBLICA que VOSOTROS habéis consentido que generen los putos políticos socialistas es el problema.



Vete a tomar por el culo, hablando en Plata. ¿Nosotros hemos consentido la deuda pública?.... Métete en la olla expres y dáte un hervor. Pareces un mierda de socialista, de esos que dicen que la culpa la tiene Franco. el cambio climatico y la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## Rescatador (6 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Si es odio, disimulado con datos, porque bajar las pensiones te perjudica a ti tambien, pero el odio te puede. ¿Te preocupa el deficit de las pensiones? Pues se soluciona muy facilmente.
> 
> Primero eliminas el ministerio de igualdad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282732
> ...



Demuéstrame donde hablo de odio o donde yo tengo odio. Si tu eres un hater (o chantajista emocional) solo verás odio. Pero no proyectes en mí.

Dices que lo disfrazo de datos. La exposición de información realista y contrastable, puede gustar más o menos. Trae aquí tu información o tus números. Esto es un foro de economía, puedes debatir.

Lo que me perjudica a mí o no, eso tú no lo sabes. Ni yo he hablado de eso y ni siquiera es importante. El tema no es ese.

Me pones una imagen de dos partidas presupuestarias, una de un déficit y otra de un gasto por una cantidad parecida, como queriendo dar a entender que si ese gasto se destinase al déficit quedaría solucionado el problema. Para empezar infórmate, porque ese déficit es anual y estructural, y el gasto que has puesto corresponde a 4 años de partidas varias repartidas entre varios ministerios, partidas muchas de ellas estructurales (bajas de maternidad, por ejemplo, que además tú pides para fomentar la natalidad, no?) por lo que no es tan fácil pasar el dinero de ese gasto al agujero de las pensiones.

Se tiene lo que se vota, y ya va siendo hora de ir disfrutando de lo votado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Y despues haces un plan de natalidad y eliminas todas las politicas antifamilia para asegurar las pensiones a largo plazo.



El "plan de natalidad" se llama "importación de mano de obra".


----------



## CANCERVERO (6 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> En el mundo occidental es ya una realidad que la generación X con 45 años tiene menos riqueza relativa que la que tenían los boomers (según USA, aquí equivale a los langostos) a la edad de 35 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto que citas y que dice el BdE a ver cómo lo cogemos: Yo entregué UN EURO al ESTADO en el Año 2.000, a un interés compuesto y dado por hechos de que cada 11 Años se dobla el capital, yo deberia recibir 4 Euros en el año 2.022.... ¿Es así?. Pues no los voy a recibir.


----------



## Kolbe (6 Dic 2022)

Mira, aquí te lo explican:


----------



## Felson (6 Dic 2022)

Yo me preguntaría lo que ha hecho votar a las generaciones actuales, que son las que votan por estar vivas, votar a los que lo hacen.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (6 Dic 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Yo me preguntaría lo que ha hecho votar a las generaciones actuales, que son las que votan por estar vivas, votar a los que lo hacen.



La mayoría no pueden votar de otra forma. Han nacido bajo un sistema que los condiciona desde el principio, dicta su moralidad, desde la escuela a los medios de comunicación. El 95% de la humanidad es gregaria. Votará lo que le han programado que vote. 

Para mí el misterio, como para el OP, no es ese, sino porque empezaron a votar PSOE unas personas sin esa "programación" desde la infancia. 

Con Franco, el sexo era un tabú vergonzoso y la libertad de religión no existía, pero había empleo, estabilidad laboral y derechos sociales, vivienda, consumo, valores familiares y se fomentaban la natalidad, el trabajo, el ahorro y la vida social sana. Yo cambiaría el no poder ver pelis de tetas y tener que fichar los domingos en la iglesia, por tener todo eso. Pero pienso que las generaciones que nos precedieron pensaron que podrían tenerlo todo. Y por supuesto, se equivocaban.


----------



## Persea (6 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Demuéstrame donde hablo de odio o donde yo tengo odio. Si tu eres un hater (o chantajista emocional) solo verás odio. Pero no proyectes en mí.
> 
> Dices que lo disfrazo de datos. La exposición de información realista y contrastable, puede gustar más o menos. Trae aquí tu información o tus números. Esto es un foro de economía, puedes debatir.
> 
> ...



¿Como que no tiene nada que ver lo que a ti te afecta o no te afecta? Tiene absolutamente todo que ver. ¿Que pensionista pediria que le bajen la pension? Evidentemente tu debes ser un palillero con la vida solucionada, o un hijo de puta odiaviejos, tan tonto y tan hijoputa que incluso estaria dispuesto a bajarse su propia pension con tal de favorecer... a quien? A nadie. Es pura ideologia eutanasica. Por lo tanto aqui tenemos dos opciones posibles:

1.- eres un palillero egoista con la vida solucionada.
2.- eres un nazi mataviejos.

Es cierto lo que has dicho del ministerio de igualdad, pero era solo un ejemplo de que el agujero de las pensiones no es por falta de dinero sino por malgasto publico. Como a mi no me crees que te lo explique roberto centeno.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Persea (6 Dic 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> La mayoría no pueden votar de otra forma. Han nacido bajo un sistema que los condiciona desde el principio, dicta su moralidad, desde la escuela a los medios de comunicación. El 95% de la humanidad es gregaria. Votará lo que le han programado que vote.
> 
> Para mí el misterio, como para el OP, no es ese, sino porque empezaron a votar PSOE unas personas sin esa "programación" desde la infancia.
> 
> Con Franco, el sexo era un tabú vergonzoso y la libertad de religión no existía, pero había empleo, estabilidad laboral y derechos sociales, vivienda, consumo, valores familiares y se fomentaban la natalidad, el trabajo, el ahorro y la vida social sana. Yo cambiaría el no poder ver pelis de tetas y tener que fichar los domingos en la iglesia, por tener todo eso. Pero pienso que las generaciones que nos precedieron pensaron que podrían tenerlo todo. Y por supuesto, se equivocaban.



porque les vendieron que iban a ser mas felices y que franco los habia reprimido
simplemente fue un engaño


----------



## Persea (6 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1282898











La Constitución Española de 1978 se escribió en una ‘Logia Masónica’.


Muchos no lo saben, pero la Constitución Española de 1978 se escribió en una Logia Masónica. La historia es la siguiente. Tras la celebración de las primeras elecciones democráticas de 1977, sólo d…




logiaconocimiento.org


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Dic 2022)

No entiendo por qué los votos siguen yendo al psoe, a sabiendas de lo que son y lo que están haciendo. A veces pienso que mucha gente se traga el cuento de la "ultraderecha" y ven la alternativa como el coco a evitar.


----------



## Tails (6 Dic 2022)

Langostas langosteando 

No le pidas a una langosta que no arrase porque es su modo de vida


----------



## Tails (6 Dic 2022)

*"La Generación Tapón (1943-1963) será recordada como una plaga de langostas

y que en otros países es conocida como ‘babyboomers’, había canibalizado todos los recursos económicos y sociales de nuestro país y seguía, pese a su avanzada edad, controlando los hilos de nuestra existencia.

P. ¿Con qué argumento se les aparta de los puestos más relevantes de la sociedad? ¿Por qué un gerente de empresa de 63 años debería dejar paso?*


R. Yo no digo que sobren. Pero ese gerente de empresa, cuando se jubile, lo hará con 2.000 euros al mes. En España la cuestión de las pensiones es catastrófica y ya se habla abiertamente de privatizarlas. La Generación Tapón, a diferencia de la anterior, ha podido cotizar. Mucha ha trabajado en la industria y se está jubilando con unas pensiones superiores a mil euros, más del sueldo más frecuente en España que es justamente mil euros. Resulta que esta generación, una vez fuera del mercado laboral, sigue cobrando más que los salarios que han dejado a los siguientes. Y como no hay suficiente dinero, esas pensiones se están pagando con deuda pública. Eso significa que cuando ellos no estén, después de cobrarse sus buenas pensiones, haber vivido bien, viajado y demás, los 'millennials' (1982-1996) que estén gobernando no podrán hacer hospitales o vías de tren porque primero habrá que devolver la deuda pública de esas pensiones que se pagaron 30 años atrás. *El problema de la Generación Tapón no es que sobre, sino que vive mejor que nadie a costa de chupar los recursos de los jóvenes.*


----------



## rafasx (6 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Pero ahora la gente mayor vota mayoría a la derecha.



No es cierto. Soy boomer y en mi entorno la mayoría vota socialista. Dejar de hacerlo es como convertirse al islam, una rareza.
Eso sí, los valores pijoprogres van por un lado y la praxis por otro, concretamente a unos 40 o 50 años. Lo normal es ver una pareja progre con la bolsa de la compra bajo el brazo, ella y EP bajo el brazo él. Y así los impuestos, la educación, etc


----------



## rafasx (6 Dic 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> La rojada fue pervirtiendo la cultura desde dentro, véase la movida madrileña Y demás degeneración promovida, un proceso gradual pero sin pausa, hasta que la psoa pisó el acelerador. La cia ayudó bastante.



La derecha no ha sido capaz de oponer un discurso coherente y propio. Ese es el auténtico problema.


----------



## el tio orquestas (6 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> En España el socialismo se acabó en 1936, y en el mundo en 1989, puto *tarado*.



No.


----------



## ShellShock (6 Dic 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Vete a tomar por el culo, hablando en Plata. ¿Nosotros hemos consentido la deuda pública?.... Métete en la olla expres y dáte un hervor. Pareces un mierda de socialista, de esos que dicen que la culpa la tiene Franco. el cambio climatico y la guerra de Ucrania.



Venga subnormal, que no entiendes ni por donde te da el aire. Sí, vosotros los langostos votando PSOE y PP. La generación de vuestros padres le echó huevos en mil guerras, pasó hambre y frío, y dejó una deuda del 10% del PIB, VOSOTROS SOIS UNOS MARICONES DE MIERDA MIMADOS QUE VIVÍS A CRÉDITO a costa de vuestros hijos y nietos.

La GENERACIÓN DE LOS FUNCIVAGOS a dar lecciones a SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## Rescatador (6 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> ¿Como que no tiene nada que ver lo que a ti te afecta o no te afecta? Tiene absolutamente todo que ver. ¿Que pensionista pediria que le bajen la pension? Evidentemente tu debes ser un palillero con la vida solucionada, o un hijo de puta odiaviejos, tan tonto y tan hijoputa que incluso estaria dispuesto a bajarse su propia pension con tal de favorecer... a quien? A nadie. Es pura ideologia eutanasica. Por lo tanto aqui tenemos dos opciones posibles:
> 
> 1.- eres un palillero egoista con la vida solucionada.
> 2.- eres un nazi mataviejos.
> ...



Lo que a mí me afecta o no es cosa mía, ni yo he hablado de eso ni tú lo sabes. Te lo estás inventando y ese no es el tema.

El único que hablas de odio, nazis, egoísmo y eutanasia eres tú. Cada vez metes más hombres de paja en el debate.







Los demás estamos hablando de un tema económico en una sociedad libre y democrática.

Los presupuestos son votados legalmente por los representantes elegidos libremente por el pueblo.

Y esas partidas que pones no van al aire, van a bolsillos de gente, mucha gente. Tú lo que dices es que lo que son más queden con menos a los todos esos. Pues monta un partido y recoge todos esos votos. Hasta ahora es como se ha hecho.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (6 Dic 2022)

Los resultados de las elecciones son pura ficción, en Ex-paña los pucherazos se remontan a la génesis misma de la mierdocracia, en otros países como EEUU, Brasil, Austria etc se comienza a ver que también hay gato encerrado.

Por eso y por 1000 razones más no hay que ir a votar, aunque si llegara el día que la gente alcance la madurez suficiente como para que el 90% se queden en casa amañarían también los datos de la abstención para legitimarles, de eso no me cabe ninguna duda.


----------



## xicomalo (6 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explico, son con diferencia la peor generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...



que todo lo que dices de la puta dictadura es MENTIRA ; malaga 1969 hambre y meseria;







la derecha no tendria ni que tener delegados de clase


----------



## unoquepasa (6 Dic 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> que todo lo que dices de la puta dictadura es MENTIRA ; malaga 1969 hambre y meseria;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283667
> 
> ...



Desde el 95 la mayoría de tus vecinos han votado a la derecha, por algo será.


----------



## xicomalo (6 Dic 2022)

unoquepasa dijo:


> Desde el 95 la mayoría de tus vecinos han votado a la derecha, por algo será.



mentira


----------



## unoquepasa (6 Dic 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> mentira



Verdad:






Anexo:Alcaldes de Málaga - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Ojalá hubiese un Paco de la Torre en todas las capitales de Andalucía.


----------



## Tigershark (7 Dic 2022)

Yo lo veo en mis padres y es algo tremendo les han lavado la cabeza con la democracia que no ven más allá , el dogma de la democracia. Yo les digo que no voto porque no me gustan ninguno de los partidos y me dicen que soy muy especialito y que monte un partido.. , con dos cojones


----------



## Ace Tone (7 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> *Que coño es, entonces, lo que les empujó a votar a Felipe González una vez y otra hasta convertir este país en un erial?* Puedo entender que votarán a Adolfo Suárez pensando que era una continuación reformada del Régimen, porque al Paco medio no se le puede pedir más cultura política, pero en cuanto se da el paso de votar a la PSEO ya no hay excusa, la traición está consumada.
> 
> BOOMERS, NO OS VOY A PERDONAR NUNCA!



Esa generación, aunque muchos no vivían del todo mal en el tardofranquismo, cuando realmente medró fue con el PSOE durante los 80, ahí muchos vieron el cielo abierto y se enchufaron en la administración y cargos públicos varios. Fue cuando muchos se hicieron funcionarios (era la época en la que el número de funcionarios comenzó a crecer muchísimo) y otros consiguieron paguitas, con esas dos cosas el PSOE se metió a la mayoría de los votantes en el bolsillo.

Y como esa generación dura y dura, y muchos aún siguen votando, no nos quitamos al PSOE de encima ni con espátula, por eso cuidan tanto a los jubilados y les revalorizan las pensiones, mientras el remero medio en la mayoría de los casos no ve ninguna subida en su sueldo. Y si los votos no les son todo lo favorables que quisieran, amañan las elecciones si hace falta para salir vencedores, que hoy en día parece que todo vale. No vamos a salir del bipartidismo PP-PSOE nunca, en lo que a la gobernanza del país se refiere.


----------



## Chuchus (7 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Jajaja las mujeres millenials os rechazan y se van con nosotros los zoomers, porque aunq seamos mas jóvenes tenemos una cosa q vosotros no: ENTEREZA



Los zoomers tenéis muchos pájaros en la cabez


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Los resultados de las elecciones son pura ficción, en Ex-paña los pucherazos se remontan a la génesis misma de la mierdocracia, en otros países como EEUU, Brasil, Austria etc se comienza a ver que también hay gato encerrado.



La farsa más grande son las elecciones al Parlamento Europedo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> que todo lo que dices de la puta dictadura es MENTIRA ; malaga 1969 hambre y meseria;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283667
> 
> ...



Esa vía era la del "trenet" de Fuengirola, ¿verdad?


----------



## Rigreor (7 Dic 2022)

Egoísmo y cortedad de miras. Envidia y deseo de parasitar. Lo mismo llevó a un Boomer a votar a Felipe en los 80 que lleva a un chaval de hoy a votar al Podemos de R2D2 y la concubina. Asumámoslo, 3/4 del país son personas incívicas con las que no se puede buscar un proyecto común. Ya se vió durante la plandemia. Hace falta una catarsis social para que la gente espabile y deje de ser tan imbécil. La última fue la guerra civil y por desgracia la siguiente no tiene pinta de ser mucho más agradable. Pintan bastos y puede que sea la única manera de transicionar de esta sociedad de gilipollas infantiloides a una de personas sacrificadas, humildes y con valores.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (7 Dic 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> que todo lo que dices de la puta dictadura es MENTIRA ; malaga 1969 hambre y meseria;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283667
> 
> ...



Los rojos sois pura mierda. Pero pura mierda humana. Que tu familia de lúmpenes viviera en esas barracas no significa que lo habitual fuese que la gente por lo general viviese así, de hecho fue durante el franquismo cuando se empezó a atajar el problema del barranquismo con un plan de vivienda social.

Es que sois mentirosos patológicos.


----------



## xicomalo (7 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Los rojos sois pura mierda. Pero pura mierda humana. Que tu familia de lúmpenes viviera en esas barracas no significa que lo habitual fuese que la gente por lo general viviese así, de hecho fue durante el franquismo cuando se empezó a atajar el problema del barranquismo con un plan de vivienda social.
> 
> Es que sois mentirosos patológicos.



en malaga se tenia miles de chabolas por mucho que mintais


----------



## Gorkako (7 Dic 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> que todo lo que dices de la puta dictadura es MENTIRA ; malaga 1969 hambre y meseria;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283667
> 
> ...



Mira como ahora con el bobierno del progreso...

No es normal que España esté a la cabeza de Europa en pobreza infantil, sólo por detrás de Rumanía. No es normal que *en este país haya niños que no puedan ir al dentista, ni comer frutas y verduras, ni ponerse gafas*. Son cifras que nos tocan y que nos avergüenzan. Este *es el momento clave para cambiar esta situación*, porque se están debatiendo leyes que afectan a las familias y porque tenemos la obligación de invertir bien los fondos europeos que recibe España. *Nos negamos a abandonar a nuestros niños y niñas a su suerte.


España está a la cola de Europa en pobreza infantil*. Son cifras que avergüenzan. La pandemia y la elevada inflación no han hecho más que agravar la situación.

*Un 28,9% de los menores de 18 años en España está en situación de pobreza,* un punto y medio por encima del año anterior. En total, el número de niños y niñas en situación de pobreza en 2021 se elevó a más de 2.379.000. Los números de pobreza infantil superan a los de la pobreza general del país.

Esto se traduce en situaciones donde la calidad de vida de los niños y niñas se ve profundamente afectada*. *Más de un millón de niños y niñas viven en familias que nunca o casi nunca pueden mantener una temperatura adecuada en sus viviendas. Una *alimentación saludable* es básica para el adecuado crecimiento de niños y niñas, pero uno de cada tres niños y niñas en España no puede tomar fruta fresca o verdura al menos una vez al día.

*La mitad de los niños que se encuentran en pobreza severa no se benefician del Ingreso Mínimo Vital. *El acceso de las familias a la *protección social* es clave para aliviar su situación de pobreza y exclusión social por ello es fundamental superar los obstáculos administrativo*s* que dificultan el acceso de las familias que cumplen los requisitos a las prestaciones.

Y esto no lo dicen los fachas de Vox los dicen los de Save the Children...









Firma contra la pobreza infantil en España


España es el segundo país de la Unión Europea con peores cifras de pobreza infantil. Demostremos que este país no tolera que se juegue con su infancia




www.savethechildren.es





Después de Rumanía el país con mayor pobreza infantil de Europa bonita medalla para el bobierno...


----------



## Galvani (8 Dic 2022)

Rigreor dijo:


> Egoísmo y cortedad de miras. Envidia y deseo de parasitar. Lo mismo llevó a un Boomer a votar a Felipe en los 80 que lleva a un chaval de hoy a votar al Podemos de R2D2 y la concubina. Asumámoslo, 3/4 del país son personas incívicas con las que no se puede buscar un proyecto común. Ya se vió durante la plandemia. Hace falta una catarsis social para que la gente espabile y deje de ser tan imbécil. La última fue la guerra civil y por desgracia la siguiente no tiene pinta de ser mucho más agradable. Pintan bastos y puede que sea la única manera de transicionar de esta sociedad de gilipollas infantiloides a una de personas sacrificadas, humildes y con valores.



Ahí le has dado. Los boomers hijos de rojos fueron aleccionados para votar al PSOE porque claro, habría libertad etc. Eso se entiende hasta la primera legislatura o la segunda y no volver a votar a esos mangantes. Lo indignante es que tras pasar la época de la movida donde todo era libertad y buen rollo (pese al paro y corrupción que hubo) han seguido quedando sociatas y demás, viendo que siempre les pasa igual. Parece una enfermedad.


----------



## Tails (8 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Ahí le has dado. Los boomers hijos de rojos fueron aleccionados para votar al PSOE porque claro, habría libertad etc. Eso se entiende hasta la primera legislatura o la segunda y no volver a votar a esos mangantes. Lo indignante es que tras pasar la época de la movida donde todo era libertad y buen rollo (pese al paro y corrupción que hubo) han seguido quedando sociatas y demás, viendo que siempre les pasa igual. Parece una enfermedad.




Solo hay que ver Andalucía como la langostada puso psoe durante 40 años


----------



## Galvani (8 Dic 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Solo hay que ver Andalucía como la langostada puso psoe durante 40 años



Y ahí hasta lo entiendo porque si tiras con una paguita... Pero los progres que tienen que trabajar para que les quiten pasta para los demas...


----------



## César92 (8 Dic 2022)

El problema empezó cuando se suspendió el "Tribunal Especial para la Represión de la Masonería y el Comunismo" en 1963. También coincide con EEUU y el fin del "Comité de Actividades Antiamericanas", fue suspender esos tribunales y la cosa se fue a tomar por culo.


----------



## Henry Rearden (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## DraTrufita (8 Dic 2022)

Te lo digo yo, muy fácil, haberse beneficiado económicamente de esa España en la que los pelotazos, funcivagos y deuda crecieron sin fin creando una sensación de euforia y opulencia tremendas. Todo barnizado con el creerse buenos, modernos y libres.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Dic 2022)

El PSOE no es ni siquiera socialista, negaron del socialismo con Felipe Gónzalez, no se sabe que es sinceramente. Casi nadie lo sabe, si acaso la élite interna de él, pero me parece un partido que está para saquear España simplemente bajo falsos ideales progresistas. Si fuera socialista al menos lo verías cada 2 x 3 con lemas aunque fueran demagogos pero populares tipo hispanoamerica, o haciendo un proyecto nacional tipo Tito u a lo China que tienen planificación a largo plazo, aquí no hay ni por asomo eso.

No sé que son, simplemente es un partido para tener el poder y engañar al personal, sé que suena contradictorio pero antes las élites eran más conservadoras, católicas con el franquismo y ahora todo lo opuesto pero las élites son las mismas, a esa gente solo el interesa conservar el poder, el trasfondo social o su calidad de vida les da igual.


----------



## machotafea (8 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> La derecha y la izquierda ya no son.
> 
> Pero bueno, de los que se dicen derecha, son los preferidos por los biegos. Pero a mí no me caen mal, son gente maja y con la q puedes hacer migas enseguida.
> 
> ...



Es mejor lo que haces tú, mamar rabos circuncisos de tus amos alubios. 

Hijo de mil putas


----------



## machotafea (8 Dic 2022)

Cagañoles pringaos, NO tenéis futuro! 


JAJAJAJAJAA


----------



## Adelaido (8 Dic 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Es mejor lo que haces tú, mamar rabos circuncisos de tus amos alubios.
> 
> Hijo de mil putas



Baruj Israel.
Le olam Israel.


----------



## Pedorro (9 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explico, son con diferencia la peor generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...




Quienes son los boomers, según tú ??


----------



## skan (9 Dic 2022)

Porque salieron de una dictadura erróneamente llamada "de derechas".


----------



## Galvani (11 Dic 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> El PSOE no es ni siquiera socialista, negaron del socialismo con Felipe Gónzalez, no se sabe que es sinceramente. Casi nadie lo sabe, si acaso la élite interna de él, pero me parece un partido que está para saquear España simplemente bajo falsos ideales progresistas. Si fuera socialista al menos lo verías cada 2 x 3 con lemas aunque fuera demagogos pero populares tipo hispanoamerica, o haciendo un proyecto nacional tipo Tito u a lo China que tienen planificación a largo plazo, aquí no hay ni por asomo eso.
> 
> No sé que son, simplemente es un partido para tener el poder y engañar al personal, sé que suena contradictorio pero antes las élites eran más conservadoras, católicas con el franquismo y ahora todo lo opuesto pero las élites son las mismas, a esa gente solo el interesa conservar el poder, el trasfondo social o su calidad de vida les da igual.



Banda de delincuentes son exacto.


----------



## europeo (11 Dic 2022)

Porque defienden al obrero gñé


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Banda de delincuentes son exacto.




Ahora, en cambio, tienen una particular, excéntrica y enfermiza lucha contra la familia.


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (11 Dic 2022)

Ah, ¿pero Bozalistán no va bien?















Sigue el sorpaso de los países europeos: Estonia adelanta a España en PIB per cápita


El estancamiento de España debido a la pobre productividad del país y al envejecimiento poblacional provoca una lenta pero continua pérdida de posiciones del país en el 'ranking' europeo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Galvani (11 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ahora, en cambio, tienen una particular, excéntrica y enfermiza lucha contra la familia.



En cada escenario sale su maldad.


----------



## Alatristeando (11 Dic 2022)

La ilusión de vivir sin trabajar, tal cual.


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Dic 2022)

Mkultra no, lo siguiente. No recuerdo donde leí un articulo que decía que lo habían probado en Madrid en los 90 con mas de mil indigentes que aparecían convenientemente calcinados por "bandas de extremaderecha"


----------



## spitfire (11 Dic 2022)

Lo que tiene más coña es ser hombre y votar al PSOE, el partido que está metiendo a miles de hombres con denuncias falsas de violencia doméstica.
Hay que ser gilipollas para votar al PSOE siendo hombre.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (11 Dic 2022)

Las últimas elecciones que auparon al perroflauta y necrófilo a la moncloa apestan a puchero a kilómetros.

Yo lo que no comprendo es que cojones hacen todavía 20 millones de jilipollas y subnormales integrales que todavía van a votar, a estas alturas y todavía estamos a vueltas con el cuento de los reyes magos de las votaciones.


Va a votar su puta madre.


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Dic 2022)

Paguitas, Ingeniería social, propaganda, manipulación y adoctrinamiento.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Dic 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> Lo que tiene más coña es ser hombre y votar al PSOE, el partido que está metiendo a miles de hombres con denuncias falsas de violencia doméstica.
> Hay que ser gilipollas para votar al PSOE siendo hombre.



Joder con María Vallés. ¿Quién es?


----------



## spitfire (11 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder con María Vallés. ¿Quién es?



Es inteligente y un bombón


----------



## Eric Finch (11 Dic 2022)

Ni siquiera la más dura realidad y los peores augurios son capaces de conmover el cortopancismo suicida de una generación de parásitos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Dic 2022)

Pensando en este hilo me doy cuenta que es de los mejores del foro de este año, aunque viendo la mayoría de respuestas es la miel en la boca del asno.


----------



## spitfire (11 Dic 2022)

Hay que parar la Violencia Feminista


----------



## skan (11 Dic 2022)

Las generaciones X, Y y Z también votan a PSOE, Potemos y a los independentistas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Paguitas, Ingeniería social, propaganda, manipulación y adoctrinamiento.



Opino igual, añado además el voto cautivo, el cual va en aumento.

Con la progresiva destrucción de la economía por parte del social-comunismo, una limosna del estado es lo único que le queda a dicha gente.


----------



## PhilippBatz (11 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el OP en líneas generales, pero primero habría que definir claramente a qué nos referimos con "boomers".
> 
> Porque realmente habría que saber si nos referimos a los nacidos entre 1958 y 1968 que en los años 80 (cuando triunfó el PSOE con una mayoría absoluta aplastante) los que auparon con su voto ese "bienestar" y fueron el impulso social (y joven) para los años de "prosperidad".
> 
> ...



Los boomers no son lo que tú dices, por mucho que trates de circunscribirte a la realidad española. La generación boomer tiene una delimitación bastante precisa (1946-1964) porque hace referencia a una realidad socioeconómica muy concreta, aquella que surgió al final de la segunda guerra mundial, con un crecimiento demográfico y económico muy elevado y una potente influencia de la cultura estadounidense en todo el mundo, exceptuando la esfera soviética.

Pero incluso si quieres ceñirte a España yo lo limitaría a la época comprendida entre la posguerra tardía y el inicio del aperturismo franquista (1950-1960, año arriba, año abajo). Para mí ningún boomer español tiene actualmente menos de 60 años.


----------



## Ballenero37 (11 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Pero ahora la gente mayor vota mayoría a la derecha.



A buenas horas se han dado cuenta.


----------



## spitfire (12 Dic 2022)

El psoe sacó adelante la estafa jurídica de la LIVG que tanto daño ha causado y sigue causando a nuestra sociedad. 
Por tanto votar PSOE es pegarse un tiro en el pie.


----------



## TedKord (12 Dic 2022)

Sobre el tema del OP, yo mismo tenía una tía que era PSOERA a la muerte. Vivió como una marquesa con Franco, pero no sé qué comida de tarro sufrió con la transición que se hizo felipista, y por más que robaran, esquilmaran y derroyeran todo (Ella misma pasó a vivir más que bien con Franco a ir al puto paro con Felipe) se había convertido en la típica "votaré al PSOE hasta que me muera".






Cimbrel dijo:


> La rojada fue pervirtiendo la cultura desde dentro, véase la movida madrileña Y demás degeneración promovida, un proceso gradual pero sin pausa, hasta que la psoa pisó el acelerador. La cia ayudó bastante.



Curioso por que los que siempre se asocian a la Movida (Tipo Alaska, Macnamara y tal) la mayoría (Hay excepciones como PEeeeeddroooo) siempre han renegado de aquello y no se consideran parte del show y encima son de derechas. Creo más bien que fue la SOE (Otra vez) la que se apropió de las nuevas tendencias culturales para sus propios beneficios e instrumentalización.


----------



## TedKord (12 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> La culpa la tiene esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y yo que creo que les salió el tiro por la culta. Porque la Bruja Avería al final se convirtió en un personaje entrañable para la gente que es la única que recordamos todos, mientras que los progres y buenos, los Electroduendes, nadie nos acordamos ni como se llamaban cada uno ni siquiera cuantos eran en total.


----------



## EL NEGRO (12 Dic 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Es que no me lo explico, son con diferencia la peor generación de la historia. Mucho más que la generación de maricones y verduleras de pelo morado de hoy en día, porque esos monstruits ya se han encontrado un país devastado moralmente y una legión de funciovagos metiéndole a mierda en la cabeza desde que nacen, simplemente siguen la inercia.
> 
> Sin embargo, los boomers se encontraron con un país de puta madre, próspero económica, social y moralmente, en el que cualquier mindundi, con el solo hecho de tener extremidades podía en encontrar un trabajo en una fábrica o donde fuese, aún siendo semianalfafeto, y mantener a una familia con ese sueldo, una familia formada por una mujer digna de tal nombre educada en valores tradicionales e hijos relativamente sanos moralmente.
> 
> ...



1 yo digo cosas parecidas todo el tiempo y ya me han saltado varios chupapijas corrijiendome que a lo que me refiero no son baby boomers , que son langostos . Pues bueno , pues vale ...

2 un motivo que les llevara a votar a Isidoro por ejemplo es que cuando el zapato es comodo te olvidas del pie... la gente normal y corriente no tenia cultura para darse cuenta de que eramos octava potencia mundial gracias al tio Paco , solo veia propaganda Usana por todos lados que les decia que fuera molaban mucho mas y se vivia mucho mejor... 
ademas un poder absoluto corrompe absolutamente y aunque se viviera mucho mejor en general , la chuleria de los caballero caballero debia ser absolutamente insoportable y el pueblo estaria hasta los cojones ya de la corrupcion , las palizas , etcetera...


----------



## Honkytonk Man (12 Dic 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> La ilusión de vivir sin trabajar, tal cual.



La ilusión no. La realidad. Conozco votantes y "votantas" del PSOE que no han dado ni golpe en su vida. Maestros de escuela con 70 años que votan al PSOE aunque Antonio salga en la tele comiendo niños crudos y que no han dado ni chapa en su vida. Gente que entró a currar a los 21 años, ya con plaza fija porque la gente era semianalfabeta y desde entonces, 50 años cobrando 14 veces al año y ahora cobrando 2000 euros netos al mes desde los 61, edad a la que se jubilaron por obra y gracia del PSOE.

Esa gente no deja de votar al PSOE ni bajo tortura.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (12 Dic 2022)

Los langostos son unos desagradecidos

Se lo deben todo a Franco y así se lo han pagado, votando al PPSOE durante 40 años


----------



## Alfa555 (12 Dic 2022)

aretai dijo:


> ¿Aún hay alguien que piense que votar (bajo el marco "constitucional" actual) sirve de algo en España?



Claro que sirve .. para legitimar la dictadura de los partidos.


----------



## W.Morgan (12 Dic 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Es mucho más simple y mucho más humano.
> 
> Quieren el máximo hoy y el que venga detrás que arree.
> 
> ...



Justamente es esto. Y esto es lo que hace que los países habitados por maleducados y egoístas se vayan a pique, mientras que donde hay gente decente las cosas prosperan.


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Dic 2022)

Los langostos y boomers que conozco(la gran mayoría funcis o ex funcis) están deseando que haya elecciones para ir a votar a su PSOE o Podemos y decirlo a los 4 vientos que gracias a su voto España va a seguir siendo top de Europa.

Y también, que cómo puede la gente votar a la derecha con todo lo que han robado y arruinado. Y ni que decir tiene de los que no participamos en el circo de los votos....no entienden que no existe democracia si compras votos vía subir pensiones, dar paguitas, subir salario público, ampliar plazas públicas...no les entra en la cabeza. Si tu puedes votar, es que hay democracia.


----------



## Murray's (20 Dic 2022)

El 33% de menores en España está en riesgo de pobreza o exclusión social: es el segundo país de la Unión Europea con la tasa más alta


España es el segundo país de la Unión Europea (UE) con una mayor tasa de niños y adolescentes en riesgo de pobreza o exclusión social, solo superada por Rumanía. El 33% de los menores estaba en esta situación en 2021, lo que además supone una subida de 2,7 puntos que en 2019 y refleja las...




www.20minutos.es


----------

